# chica got into some raisins



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I know they are poison to dogs, I dont know how many she ate, should I make her vomit? I f so how much peroxide do I give her, she is about 6.5 pounds. HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, no !!! I don't know the answer. hopfully someone will. 
no way of guessing how much she ate?


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I dont think much, I had a very little bowl of trail mix on my end table I was snacking on and got up to do something when I got back she had gotten into it I saw her eat some sunflower seeds, there are also almonds in it, dont know if she got any of those. If sge did get some raisins it wouldnt have been much.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh no! I hope she is okay! If it were me, I would probably go to the vet to induce, but I am super reactionary and don't trust my own instincts in dog emergencies. My own issues, I'm fine, Toby's issues I have a mental breakdown. Anyhow, I hope someone here is able to help you.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm glad it wasn't much if she ate any at all....

I don't know if it would be best to induce vomiting. I don't anything about that ... 
I would think it wouldn't hurt. it could only help.. but not sure if its necessary or not... have you ever don't that before ? 


I hope someone more knowledgeable will see this ...


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

We dont have an emergency vet around here. I think I have overreacted, the trail mix has nuts, raisins and dried cranberries in it, so the amount of raisins she may have gotten is small, I will keep an eye on her all night though. Make sure she drinks lots of water, if I have to force her with a syringe, I will. Maybe give her another meal tonight so the nuts and raisins arent the only thing in her tummy.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I think it wouldn't hurt to induce vomiting. It's only bad to induce it if they ate or drank something irritating that will harm their GI tract by coming back up. I don't know how much to give though. I would obviously start off small. Dogs digest so quickly that I would decide something pretty quick though. If you're nervous about inducing it I would at least call the vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Just read your last post. It doesn't sound like she ate many. I'm not sure what amount is dangerous. Keep us posted. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I would have induced vomiting. 

1 teaspoon (5cc's) of hydrogen peroxide per 10lbs of body weight is the typical dosing. It is best if the bottle is new and unopened. I always keep a bottle on hand just in case.

Hoping everything is okay with her.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

just checking to see how Chica Bonita is ???


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Best of luck to you and Chica please give an update.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that lots of raisins might induce kidney problems, but just a few might be OK. I would watch her, and make sure she is drinking water.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry for not getting back sooner, Chica is just fine, she showed no symptoms of illness at all. Thanks everyone who responded to my cry for help! Like usual I overreacted.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Glad to hear Chica is fine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Good to hear everything went well. I think if she ate a lot og just raisins it would be bad, like a handful or something  a single bit with other things I think will pass without drama.


----------

